# What is going on with Macy, Why hasn't she kidded? Help



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

This morning she has dropped completely.
The kids have moved down and are ready to be born.
I can't feel them at the right side at all. I said I couldn't earlier but they always came back and kept on kicking etc.
Now when I poke around at her right side it is like a big empty belly, nothing hard in it.
She is super sunken in, way more than that pic.
Her contractions are getting really strong and are at most times really frequent.
After I gave her calcium yesterday she has been progressing wonderfully and lots of contractions.
white mucus discharge has been on and off yesterday.

HOWEVER...her ligs are almost rock solid and she has no fill in her teat (she does have lots of milk in her udder but not let down yet)

I think something is wrong. She has been contracting for 6 days. As of yesterday they have been getting stronger and a few times I thought her water was ready to break or I would see goo...but I don't. Today contractions are harder yet. No pushing yet.
But she is rolling on her side at times. Is that a good thing?

Could it be a missing hormone that her teats are not filling and that her ligs are still hard?
I am really worried about her. She should have kidded by now, overdue or not.
Do you think she still has a bit to go before active labor?
This morning was the first I couldn't feel the kids at all on the right side. I hear its about 12 hrs from that point but her ligs should be going away by now.

Any ideas? I don't have any money right now, but I will at 6pm.
If she isn't making progress I think I will get a phone consultation at least.

If something is missing and you need more detail, just ask specifically. not sure if I gave all the info.
Just worried.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Jesse...have you checked her for dilation? Some does need help dilating when contractions start if there is a kid in the wrong position..it's the pressure of a kids head or butt that causes the cervix to dilate, check her and see if she's got a softened cervix or if dilation has started.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

can I do that without gloves? I only have surgical bar soap to wash up with. Can go 6 miles and get gloves though.

Now contractions are not as frequent.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I read a few times how to do that but cant remember. can you refresh my memory?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I never use gloves Jesse...I can't "feel" what I need to with them and just wash my hands and arms very well with antibacterial soap and water...wipe any "ick" away from her backside and use a lubricant( I use antibacterial soapy water) insert 2 fingers, you should feel nothing if she is dilated, sorta spread your fingers apart and you should feel the wall to the cervix.... she's dilated. If your fingers hit what will feel like a castrating band, thick on the outside with an indent or small opening in the center, she's not dilated.

If she is fully dilated and you feel nothing in the canal, you'll likely need to go in further to feel for which part of the kid is presenting.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Beep was doing something similar to this Jesse. Was having some contractions for a few days and dropped. I had to stimulate a bit to push and dilate completely. I agree with Liz just wash up really good and go in to see whats going on in there. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

My doe that went WAY over her due date (159 days) had signs of contractions on and off for at least a week... They were very mild. She would lay down, look like she was starting to push, toss her head back a time or two... grunt, moan, stretch and then get up and be fine. She was just miserable. Her ligaments seemed to come and go... some days they were obvious and other days I couldn't find them. A few hours before she went into labor I could still feel her ligaments but they were very far down. 

She did finally go into labor unassisted on day 159. Her water broke but never progressed. I had to go in to get the baby out. Turned out she had a baby sideways blocking the birth canal. Its my opinion that the sideways baby prevented an earlier labor.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Skyz84...that is what a friend of mine thought. But she was stretching for 2-3 days...why would the kids not be positions right?

I did wash up good. I have a surgical soap "antiseptic solution substitute" that surgeons use.
I washed for a good minute or two. Then cleaned and trimmed nails and washed again.
I never touched anything with my right hand to keep it clean and and had some water and soap out there.

Went in with 2 fingers and those 2 fingers only went in as far as the first joint.
it was like hitting a wall. I was however able to get one whole finger in and it was a bit tight, I wasn't forcing it though.
So not dilated. I must say it was really mushy weird in there lol.

I did talk to the breeder and she said she sounds right on track. She is going to come over early tomorrow morning or tonight if there isn't anything. She said rolling on her side can be lining the head up. She said she wouldn't get a vet out until tomorrow afternoon but that she should kid tonight, with her help if need be.
She said that she doesn't sound there yet. 
I just thought that going on for so many days and almost 2 days with her getting serious something could be up.
Never heard of a doe going like a week with nothing. She has been progressing though.
I just can't figure out the ligs...maybe they go away at the last minute or not completely.
Was worried about the rolling..never seen it. Although I'm new to this (2nd time)

Oh and some contractions are seconds apart and other 5 minutes. So still quite random but mostly closer together.
Maybe I will start seeing goo soon.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

frequent contractions for 6 days is not normal. What is she doing when you say contractions?
No pushing right?
Sounds like she is not dilated at all.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

What day is today? 
Any chance she got bred later? 
Is she a FF?


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

It is now looking to be more likely she was bred at a later date.
She was with the buck a little less than a month. From Nov 4th to Nov 30th
She isn't pushing and this is her 3rd year to kid.
Thats why I thought it weird as she didn't take a week that year.
Today *could* be any date between 149 and 158.
She shifts around, sometimes stretching one leg out, sometimes goes up on her knees.
Grunts and breaths hard. Sometimes she will stand up and then quickly lay back down.
She is always wagging her tail when she is laying down.
When she is standing up she hikes up her belly and curls her tail up towards her hip and stretches, legs go even more posty.
Hard to describe but I am trying...She of course acts in pain. Also sometimes grinding her teeth in pain.

I hope I'm not embarrassing myself. This stuff is coming very slow to me.
A friend(not a goat expert and she has never seen macy) said I needed a vet so I wanted to ask.
My friend said the kids should have been here by now and to get help.
Popping a lot of questions I didn't have answers to.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't know anything about kidding but I'd be inclined side with your friend and say you should at least talk to a vet... especially if she is pain...but that's just instinct...not knowledge..
M.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

> She shifts around, sometimes stretching one leg out, sometimes goes up on her knees.
> Grunts and breaths hard. Sometimes she will stand up and then quickly lay back down.
> She is always wagging her tail when she is laying down.
> When she is standing up she hikes up her belly and curls her tail up towards her hip and stretches, legs go even more posty.
> Hard to describe but I am trying...She of course acts in pain. Also sometimes grinding her teeth in pain.


This is contractions and sounds also like some pushing. If this has been going on for days needs to be checked for kid position. If she is not dilated the kid may be in the wrong position and not causing her to be dilated. I would suggest in this case to get her to a vet or get a vet to you. If these actions are just starting then labor is begining and hopefully she progresses normal. Has she had any discharge?


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Somewhat frequent contractions started early this morning(12-2am). Before then there was little going on, far apart and weak.
Contraction=pain does it not?
like I said I dont know very much of what im talking about. I am going to call my vet for a phone consultation.

freedomstar-yesterday she did. milky white mocus discharge. there was also some early this morning(3 am). If it were pushes it would only be light pushes..I hear those are okay? I really don't think she was pushing though.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Macy started discharging again. this time clear and only a small amount at the tip of the vulva. My last doe did that and it turned into amber string goo. Maybe thats a good sign


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I hope she doesn't make you wait much longer! If she doesn't seem to be in distress I would be inclined to just give her some time. As long as she still has ligs and udder hasn't gone 'boom' she may just still be preparing for actual labour. Good luck!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

look for an update on her waiting thread. She is coming along.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay I was going to give a progress update.
Last night her ligs started to soften and get sunken n around the tail.
I saw some discharge, clear and it hung down about a 3/8 inch.
I thought she was making progress but now I am not convinced.
Her contractions seem weaker and none of them strong enough to break water.
No more goo or discharge.

The breeder s coming out to help assess the problem and try to fix it. Just to see what she can do.
She knows a lot more about goats than I do. If she can't do anything at least I would know more of what to tell the vet. 
She may even place the call for me so the vet gets all the info.
She is coming around 1 and the vet will come around 2-3 if we can't do anything.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Hope that all goes well....definitely sounds like the kids are in the wrong position.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

opps. misspelled a word up there.

If the kids are (which likely it is looking that way) in the wrong position how do you get them in the right position?
Not something I will want to do and something for the vet. Just a friend said their backs would break while re-positioning them.
That doesn't sound good at all.. Although that friend has proven to be not a very goat smart person, but a good friend.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If the kids are in the wrong position you would need to get the doe dilated then go in and gently reposition them. No need to break their back or be that rough. You can rearrange the kids gently finding head of one then bringing it towards cervix folowing it down neck and getting that kids 2 front legs position correctly and gently pull out. If the doe has energy left she will begin to push when kid gets in correct position. Then just wait for the next but if #2 is not out in 5 mins go back in and position and pull that one also. If water broke more than a day ago most likely kids will be deceased then it does not matter how you get them out just be gentle for the doe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Clear sounds promising..... :hug:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Water has never broken.
She has a lot of energy left.

Back to the other thread to answer the rest...sorry this is getting a bit confusing.


----------

